# Coe Lake/Berea



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm going to go down and drill a few Sunday morning........I'll come back & post by 8:00 or 9:00........if its good com'on down.......


good -------------------> safe


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

Excellent ice ........drilled 2 holes ......5/6" of good ice.......now I need a partner....3 to 25ft of water can be fished within 100ft from shore....

pm me with a ph number if interested....waxworms avail at pet store around the corner.....i'll pick them up.......


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

There used to be some decent bass in there...haven't tried fishing there for a few years...also heard of some decent crappie but never found them...let us know how you did.


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

Rob.......I've done good with crappie there .....also bass.......3 to 6 lbrs


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I figured there would still be something in there...it has just been so long since I fished it...never fished from a boat there either...back in the early 80's I used to catch a lot of bluegills and a fair number of good sized ones as well..at a couple of locations there  .


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

Its 11:30 .........I'm heading down to Coe...I'll be behind the library.....out off the gazebo......com'on down so I can take my life vest off....


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

Pulled a lot of dinks today.....a few with size,but not enough to keep........all were tossed back.....a beautiful day to be out.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey...from the sound of your one reply, I hope I didn't mislead you into thinking I was going to come down...I didn't have any intention of going fishing anywhere today...especially just bringing home the wife and our newborn...sounds like you still had an enjoyable day there...I spent quite a few nights fishing for carp in that lake in my pre-teen / teen years (went to Berea High), a lot back by the Legion Hall...used to get frogs from the mud-hole back there as well.


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

No Rob you didn't at all.........I saw you had your hands full........now get some sleep while you can LOL.....


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have caught some nice LM bass out by the rock island/pile. i saw a nice smallie come out of there also. i have fishedthere too since 1968. heard there used to be a few northern in there also.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Are you talking about where it looks like there used to be an old foundation? Now covered by shallow water? If so, yes, a fair number of bass over there. Or are you talking about the other end of the lake?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

there is a shallow rock pile comming out of the water ,about 70 yards frok the east side shoreline, southeast of the old foundation. the pile is not always visible, only in low water conditions. i used to always park at the vfw . but we used to be able to drive all the way down to the lake thru the vfw parking lot.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

The foundation stones I am thinking about are on the far north end, just off shore and extending out about 30 yards, where they meet up to several large flat concrete blocks, which are a couple of feet above the foundation blocks. Sometimes these were all under water. To the east of these blocks was an "island" and then more large stones/blocks/rocks.

The Legion Hall (maybe it was a VFW?) was on the south end where a creek came in. There used to be an island out there, south of the Hall, that a person could wade through the black muck and get to, and then the other side of the island had some decent areas to catch bass.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

we used to cliff dive offthe high rock walls on the very south shore.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I never did anything that crazy. Actually, have never even been over in that area. Is it deep enough for cliff diving? I didn't think the quarry part extended that far south.


----------



## dblbrldave (Apr 16, 2004)

Almost the whole parking lot and commons area is filled in quarry. The quarry used to be about 100' deep and crystal clear. The dam broke in 54 and they never truly fixed it until a few years back. My family has lived berea/middleburg border area for about 100 years. I have been told all kinds of history stories of the area.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I wasn't aware the quarry had been that big. That's some interesting bit of history. I had heard there was still some buildings standing down there when it was filled in with water.


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

If you go in the city hall lobby, you'll see some old pics of town. There is one of Coe when it was the city dump. Thats why on the west shore just north of the gazebo there is all kinds of pottery and old glass from 60 to 80+ yrs ago. There's a capition under it that states the fire dept, would have to come down there a few times a week and extinguish the trash, either from vandels or spontanious combustion. I'll take a pic of the pic and post it sometime. It shows what disregard they used to have for natural resourses.


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

Last 4th of July


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll have to meet you up there sometime. I never knew it was actually an official dump. I remember seeing piles of trash or something up there on the north end. There used to be an area there where you could park a couple of cars and you had to be careful because of the glass, metal, etc. Could that be how the peninsula formed?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

howd you get the boat in there? the lsat time i had to drag it about 50 yards past the gazebo, and that was 10 yrs ago. can you get closer now to launch. i have also caught nice bass in wallace lake the ine w/ the swimming area. the odnr stocks it w/ bass.


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

You guys are fishing and swimmin in an old dump? Doesn't sound real healthy, but the hell do I know.


----------



## devildog (Jan 2, 2005)

I've been fishing at coe on a regular basis since I came back home from the marine corps in 2001. I have caught some really decent bass in there. and that place is loaded with crappie! My biggest crappie came last summer 14". It was a shocker not too many over 10" in there but still alot of fun. Can't wait till it thaws I recently got a 8' jon boat just waiting to chase some largemouth in there.


----------

